
Prodigy vocalist Keith Flint dead at 49 - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/04/prodigy-vocalist-keith-flint-d.html
======
dbg31415
Sad.

Can’t imagine the world without his music. Influenced so many other musicians.

Ready for some 90s nostalgia?

* The Prodigy - Breathe (Official Video) - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PAHbqq-o4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PAHbqq-o4)

* The Prodigy - Voodoo People (Official Video) - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV78vobCyIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV78vobCyIo)

* The Prodigy - Firestarter (Official Video) - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw)

